# NSW (lane cove river jewfish) need a fishing buddy!



## bradizle (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi guys. I'm Brad... im 23 and Im a self confessed.... jokes! :lol:

just looking for a fishing buddy to hit the lane cove river with on a semi/regular basis...
I haven't got my kayak as yet as im just waiting on a hobie pro angler 12 , it will be here within a couple of months.. :twisted: 
I own all my high end gear aswell incl a couple of saltigas

Ive never fished in a yak before but I cannot wait ! Bit nervous that's why I would love a fishing partner to fish the lane cove river, in return I know some excellcent jewfish holes throughout the river for plastics and bait. It is not uncommon to find fish in there of 20kgs and plenty of schoolies to boot using lures and livebaiting the local mullet population.

I also have a ute which can accomodate another yak if putting your yak on the roof racks on and off is a bit of pain if you live close to the ryde area. I know two great launch spots in the river which is just metres from the car aswell. I also wouldn't mind doing some night sessions in the river too as that's when I find the river at night is most productive with the bigger jews, although finding the big bull sharks is not uncommon ethier 

Anyway guys, hope to hear from one of you soon!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Paging Karnage...


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey Brad,
Great to hear your PA is on its way!
Congratulations on your new toy! 
I am very keen to fish the Lane cove river for Jewies.
Feel free to PM me and I would be more than happy to join you.
I have a Tandem Island too so if our schedules match before you get your PA you're most welcome to come on board the TI for a fish too. Just not sure about where you launch from but when compared to a single kayak, the TI needs a slightly bigger area from which to launch from because of the outriggers and sail.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Skitso73 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I'm keen too. I have a PA14 and am dying to hook a Jew.
Please let me know if you guys arrange a fish.
Cheers,
Scott.


----------

